# Need help connecting speakers to Supreme FX II soundcard



## Christian0710 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I am having a problem with my SBS 580 5.1 speakers and my Supreme FX II (7.1) soundcard running windows 7 (I know it sounds like some advanced equation) and I can only get sound from the 2 front speakers. Does anyone know how to solve the problem? I would really appreciate some help 


Christian


----------



## Christian0710 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes i got it to work  i found out you have to plug one cord in at the time, and then choose it on some list apearing until it matches what you want. A bit confusing but just like math, when you understand the formula you understand how it works


----------

